# Low FFL fee for receiving gun from out of state?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Any suggestions for gun shops to use to take receipt of an firearm coming from out of state? I've used a few that charged $30. Anyone cheaper in the SLC area?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

$30 is pretty standard. I like to use full time businesses. I had a gun wander around within a freight company for a little while once 'cause the guy wasn't home to receive it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Gdog, I know a guy...call me!


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

$30 is good enough for me.
I know a few places that only charge $20 or $25, but you'll burn a lot of time and money driving to them (Lehi/Orem/Am. Fork/etc.).


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

If there is a Hy & Mikes pawn shop close, use them. I use the one in Roy and it only costs me $15.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

There's a gun shot in Tooele that is very reasonable, well under $30.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. Found one.


----------

